# Random pic of your car right now, no words, just pictures!



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

*Random pic of your car right now!*

Hey everyone, saw this in a different forum and thought it was a great idea. 

Edit: Words are ok! Let's just try to keep it more picture heavy rather than words. 




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

....









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

❤


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)




----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

image upload


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.SlowFan (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

AG's









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Tonerock26 said:


> AG's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look really good! Always loved those AG wheels. Probably one of my all time favorite designs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Bro! I like'em...keepin it simple. Loved the ECO sy10's but the 18's were a little too small for me! We'll see how long these last lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Wci *

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicShapeCC (Jul 12, 2017)

Just got this for a song. '14 with 6,200 miles. I love it! looking to do some light mods. Great to see all the great images here for inspiration.

Trying to figure the Flickr posting out
https://flic.kr/p/Whfz7g


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

BasicShapeCC said:


> Just got this for a song. '14 with 6,200 miles. I love it! looking to do some light mods. Great to see all the great images here for inspiration.


Can't view the picture  But congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Finally done with the 'Wife's car'.... For now. 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Was my Atlas for a few hours. Had the deal approved but decided last minute not to pull the trigger lol. Still with my 14 CC RLine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

MKV06 said:


> Was my Atlas for a few hours. Had the deal approved but decided last minute not to pull the trigger lol. Still with my 14 CC RLine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh! My wife has been asking for one! Why didn't you buy it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tonerock26 said:


> Ooh! My wife has been asking for one! Why didn't you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Honestly, resale value. It's a beautiful SUV , but may go with a Highlander


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

I hear ya! Same thing with CC's...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Exactly! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

MKV06 said:


> Exactly! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Still not feeling the Atlas......


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Oh wait... we were talking about the CC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

That Buick has since been replaced with a 2012 2.5l passat, so now it's a VW house hold haha 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

MKV06 said:


> Was my Atlas for a few hours. Had the deal approved but decided last minute not to pull the trigger lol. Still with my 14 CC RLine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd wait a few years for depreciation to hit, and then buy one if you really want one . I think they look decent, but I think the new Tiguans look better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Posted up at Wolfsgart over the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

The patriarch and his two siblings.


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*vw cc*


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

cube4da99 said:


>


 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkrtCC (Dec 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Gen 1.5*


----------



## Ronnie_lj (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

On the way to 600HP.








https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/598f27cf54a63/received_10212202570211367.mp4


----------



## mr-c3 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

carlos.qk1 said:


>


Yeah ... ! :laugh:ic:


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

carlos.qk1 said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


Damn!  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Cece's older, more mature sister, Dahlia.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Deliverance 2017 by Charles Strosnider, on Flickr


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb828 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WGVWCC12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## EstebanAlacran (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

My Iron Grey Sport Plus.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Gen 1.5 ... Night Moves*


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyMac1 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Had some snow here this weekend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

At the dealership a few months ago with my friends facelift b7 passat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

Car&House by rylessard9, on Flickr


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Rybo VW CC said:


> Car&House by rylessard9, on Flickr


Ayyyyyyyyye it's ya boi  haha looking good wintermode. Gonna be down tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

K









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

thrashingdeth said:


> K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! What wheels are those? Weds Kranze?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S14_Legend (Jan 12, 2018)

Larry J said:


>


Did you fabricate the grille yourself? or is it aftermarket


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Winter tires were a great choice lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

Tonerock26 said:


> Sweet! What wheels are those? Weds Kranze?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Kranze Bazreia

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

thrashingdeth said:


> Kranze Bazreia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


[email protected] Bro! You running wobble bolts?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

*Gen 1.5*



S14_Legend said:


> Did you fabricate the grille yourself? or is it aftermarket





Larry J said:


>


I fabricated the grille and fog bezels.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

for those with the snow packed into the wheels...it might be a good idea to knock out as much snow as possible because it WILL affect wheel balance at increased speeds.

I know, cuz it happened to me. drove to work at 45mph in the morning after some "hooning", but was able to drive normally in the evening when all the snow melted.

enjoy. cheers. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

:beer:
-Stu


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Patiently waiting for slightly warmer temperatures so I can finally put the summer wheels back on









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ovabqwei (May 28, 2017)




----------



## ovabqwei (May 28, 2017)




----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

[/url]


----------



## Cipdagr3at (Dec 28, 2016)

gerardoavalos said:


> Any issues with the tinted headlight in your state? Been wanting to do it for my CC. Are those Laminx?


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Yea they’re laminx. No issues with the authorities on the headlights but have been harassed about my no front plate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cipdagr3at said:


> gerardoavalos said:
> 
> 
> > Any issues with the tinted headlight in your state? Been wanting to do it for my CC. Are those Laminx?
> ...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

]










No issues ...I’ve had a few colours 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipdagr3at (Dec 28, 2016)

Pretty sick on the white CC! Thanks.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Cipdagr3at said:


> Pretty sick on the white CC! Thanks.


Only issue I had with my yellows was it turning the thrown light green due to my bulb temp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

golfIVever said:


>


I really like what you did there. The wheels look better black. But you transformed the whole front end with that grille work. Clean and classy. Looks really good.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

huzrddy said:


> you transformed the whole front end with that grille work. Clean and classy. Looks really good.


x2 on this :thumbup:


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

huzrddy said:


> I really like what you did there. The wheels look better black. But you transformed the whole front end with that grille work. Clean and classy. Looks really good.





snobrdrdan said:


> x2 on this :thumbup:


Thanks!

Chrome was all color matched, wheels are a dark anthracite. I'm leaning towards doing the window trim to match the wheels.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Cipdagr3at said:


> Pretty sick on the white CC! Thanks.


 thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Got a littttlleee dirty on a recent trip 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

*Baby needs a bath...*


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Rip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Deathlord (Aug 4, 2018)

In the sunset from a drone.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STULER (Nov 22, 2018)

sku11vw said:


> ❤


What size and wheels are in this pic? Looks nice!


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

STULER said:


> What size and wheels are in this pic? Looks nice!


Thanks I appreciate it. They are VMR V718’s in 19x8.5. 
I have since changed wheels again though. .


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

STULER said:


> What size and wheels are in this pic? Looks nice!


What roof rack is that? Setup looked great! I like the new Savannah’s as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

POS RN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

sku11vw said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. They are VMR V718’s in 19x8.5.
> I have since changed wheels again though. .


Looks good!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

My children









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

CC stage 2 HPA









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

VWCC (R-Line) & A4B8 (S-Line)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SYNYSTAGLX (Mar 9, 2000)




----------



## Clegofan (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## fingerlakes (Apr 9, 2013)

AndreiMTM said:


> *Random pic of your car right now!*
> 
> Hey everyone, saw this in a different forum and thought it was a great idea.
> 
> ...


----------

